# Underwear for riding!



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't wear english apparel, but I think the spandex-y boy shorts work well for a seamless look. A thong or g-string works as well, but I've found them to be rather uncomfortable to wear after a long day, especially on terrain that isn't flat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Foreveramber, I really recommend sewing your own riding underwear out of dusty hessian potato sacks, it's good stewarding of resources and is guaranteed to make your conventional underwear super-comfortable by comparison! :lol:

Seriously though, personally I have a problem with synthetics, especially anything with polyester in it, so when I ride I use natural fibre underwear as always, and because I don't like riding on seams, I just buy my underwear for riding one size up from what I wear when I'm not riding. This way the seams run outside the area that makes saddle contact.

I know some people who wear bicycling shorts (the black lycra ones with the anti-friction "saddle nappy" thing inside) as underwear when riding.

While on this topic, I have to tell about the best riding bras I've ever had: They come from the Anita Active Sports extreme control (horseriding, jogging, anything bouncy) range and are the most comfortable things I've ever worn. I get them from a mail-order bra business that specialises in comfortable, beautiful, effective, no-underwire bras with wide straps and everything in the right places. You can trot bareback in them in total comfort. ;-) They have a breathable, wicking synthetic shell, but a cotton lining, so no problems there for me. I don't know WHY I ever put up with any of the bras I previously had... The Anitas are pricey, but worth it, my first Anita bra lasted almost three years of constant use.

This is going to be an interesting thread!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Ebay sample photo of the Anita bra I'm talking about:

Anita Active Extreme Control Sports BRA IN Black 5527 High Level | eBay

I've just also been to the Anita website and discovered they make "saddle pants" underpants for horseriders.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Who needs underwear!?


----------



## ChiefFritzGalaxy (Oct 23, 2013)

I find that when I wear my breeches it's really hard to not have underwear lines....They have to have a very thin seam along the part that your legs slip through (you'd think that I would know what its called considering...). Unless I'm at a lesson or a show (but I don't show lol xD) I usually wear jeans, sweats, or shorts. just comfy clothing


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

bitinsane said:


> Who needs underwear!?


:rofl:

Is this Lady Godiva speaking?

...I suppose you could do the Lady Godiva thing at a walk, when it's not raining and the UV isn't excessive.

It's not actually that great for your mammary ligaments to be stretched by constant bouncing... and it hurts. You will probably also end up with breasts dangling down to your knees later on... by which time you can elect to just shrug and sling them across your shoulders... :lol:


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I always wear thongs/g-strings but they still have lines in some very thin riding pants. I have a few pairs of Commando thongs that are awesome that I wear with my really nice breeches or when showing, no lines at all and they stay completely flat around the hips, no rolling while in the saddle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, I get it! You guys are objecting to the seams because of their *appearance*, not because of *comfort*! Appearance of underwear lines has become so meaningless to me that it's taken me this long to get what you mean! Do they actually rate you down for underwear lines at your shows, or is it just that you don't want people to know you're wearing underwear? ;-)

Sorry about the sidetrack before, hope someone finds it useful.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Hahaha sue! I never really think about it honestly, I guess it stupid to think that it underwear lines matter in a show x-D ie just always worn undies according to the breeches I wear/ what type of lesson I'm having (private, group, clinic...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Long before they started making the boy shorts for women I had bought hubby some boxer-briefs. He didn't like them. I don't like underwear creeping into places it doesn't belong (how in the world can you girls wear thongs and G-strings:shock. Anyway, I was getting ready to throw those boxer-briefs away when a light bulb went off. Those were the most comfortable underwear I ever rode in.:smile: I wasn't worried about panty lines.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

SueC said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Is this Lady Godiva speaking?
> 
> ...


Ahahaha I was referring to panties not bras! But I would never even leave my house without a bra on! :lol:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> I don't like underwear creeping into places it doesn't belong (how in the world can you girls wear thongs and G-strings:shock.


Hi JCG, I don't like it either. In Australian parlance the technical term for what you are describing is a "wedgie". I'm not sure what it's called in other places in the world! But I'm amazed that automatic-wedgie underwear in the form of G-strings etc has become so popular. :lol:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

VS has a wide lace waist cotton panty that breathes, is comfortable and I find doesn't show under most riding pants.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL yes SueC, my question was more about appearance than seam rubbing but thank you for your responses! Call me vain, I deserve it! And the potato sack suggestion did make me laugh. Nikkibella I will check out Commando! Thanks!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Smartpak sells riding specific underwear, although I'm not sure how well it works. There are also spandex shapers meant to go under breeches. My experience has been that if you really don't want a panty line, you have to wear a thong though. I don't care enough for schooling, but if I thought the line would be visible during a show, I'd make sure to wear appropriate underwear. I think between full seat breeches and a dressage coat and not being up out of the saddle in the ring, I wouldn't have to worry to show dressage. I bet it does matter in hunters where it's all about making the perfect picture together and your butt is up out of the saddle over fences.


----------



## Natalierose (Sep 21, 2013)

I would go the boy shorts underwear


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Viranh said:


> There are also spandex shapers meant to go under breeches.


I have a few pairs of these that I wear almost all the time (After trying several brands, Kerrits Slender Rider are my favorite) I generally ride in tights, but the fabric is so thin and stretchy I feel a bit naked  so I appreciate the "support" of the shaper. Usually I wear them with underwear underneath, except when I care about panty lines (cant have panty lines if there are no panties!) or comfort. Comfort seems to be an issue for me primarily when I'm jumping, rarely when I'm riding on the flat.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Viranh said:


> Smartpak sells riding specific underwear, although I'm not sure how well it works. There are also spandex shapers meant to go under breeches. My experience has been that if you really don't want a panty line, you have to wear a thong though. I don't care enough for schooling, but if I thought the line would be visible during a show, I'd make sure to wear appropriate underwear. I think between full seat breeches and a dressage coat and not being up out of the saddle in the ring, I wouldn't have to worry to show dressage. I bet it does matter in hunters where it's all about making the perfect picture together and your butt is up out of the saddle over fences.


Could someone actually answer this?? Do panty lines matters in a semi-serious or a serious showing ring??

And I'm sure thongs are not healthy to wear for riding, I've done it before. But I feel disgusting afterwards. Nothing like working out and sweating in a thong. I'm sure that could help with getting yeast infections. I really don't care about having panty lines, I'm 24 years old. I'm an adult. I wear underwear and I'm okay with that.


----------



## teensarefun (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the insight on Anita Active Bra's - I'll look for them in the US. The link looks amazing.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Viranh said:


> I think between full seat breeches and a dressage coat and not being up out of the saddle in the ring, I wouldn't have to worry to show dressage. I bet it does matter in hunters where it's all about making the perfect picture together and your butt is up out of the saddle over fences.


What is this, a horse show or an underwear-line-eliminating competition? (And what sort of underwear is the judge wearing?)

Is it just me who finds the notion ridiculous that someone who's meant to be grown up would mark someone down on their equitation because they have slight, normal underwear lines showing? Should they even be looking for that? Good taste would suggest not. But if that's truly the case, maybe it's time to change to a form of equitation which is based on performance rather that appearance: Show jumping, endurance, campdrafting, polo, barrel racing etc.

I have watched loads of horse competitions live and televised, and I can honestly say that I personally have never noticed anyone's underwear lines, not even in show jumping - you're not supposed to be staring at people's behinds, and I'm too busy watching the horses.

I'm just thinking out loud here, and no offence intended. I'm over 40 now and the older you get, the less you end up caring about what people think of you etc (which is so liberating, I'd hate to be really young again and have all those unnecessary complexities). I mean, if someone is looking at your underwear lines, it's their problem (and rudeness), not yours. You girls surely all have great horses and can do things on them, and ****** anyone who's looking at your underwear lines!

/end rant


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Victorias Secret makes seamless underwear to go with their sport collection but they also work well under English breeches. Jokey also makes seamless underwear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

